# Amazing short notice - NEC bike shot??



## obanite (Nov 29, 2008)

Midlands - birmingham.......

I'll be at the bike show tomorrow at the nec!!!

0-0--00-00-0

Gimme a call if you're there, say you're from urban, we can meetup for a burger or something


----------



## damnhippie (Nov 29, 2008)

obanite, you sound like you're having a good evening  

but, have a quick edit and take your number off of there, will you? urbanites can PM you if they're up for meeting, and this is the internet after all. safe/sorry etc.

this public safety messge was brouhgt to you by a drunk person.


----------



## obanite (Nov 29, 2008)

yes, yes, well, its ok! 

bah i dont care its only my mobile!  worst that can happen is i'll get spam to my mobile as well as my email! and i trust urban, you people are generally fucking sound...... 

so yeah i'm gonna be at the bike show tomorrow in the afternoon sometime with a mate and his missus, give me a call and say you're off urban if you fancy going for a coffee or ogling some bike flesh with me!


----------



## subversplat (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm there on Sunday


----------



## spliff (Dec 8, 2008)

obanite said:


> yes, yes, well, its ok!
> 
> bah i dont care its only my mobile!  worst that can happen is i'll get spam to my mobile as well as my email! and i trust urban, you people are generally fucking sound......
> 
> so yeah i'm gonna be at the bike show tomorrow in the afternoon sometime with a mate and his missus, give me a call and say you're off urban if you fancy going for a coffee or ogling some bike flesh with me!


Yeah, but this is an open forum. 

You don't have to be a member to read this stuff.


----------



## obanite (Dec 29, 2008)

Still no spam or dodgy calls. Oh well 

Forgot about this thread, lol.

Drive back from the NEC was well dodgy fog + night = skeery.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2008)

obanite said:


> Still no spam or dodgy calls. Oh well
> 
> Forgot about this thread, lol.
> 
> Drive back from the NEC was well dodgy fog + night = skeery.


I removed the number anyway.


----------

